# Bathroom remodel



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Am looking to take estimates from any and all that are skilled in bathroom remodeling of a small to medium sized bathroom. This job would involve tiling (floor and shower), cabinetry (vanity) fixtures (light and plumbing). As well as design, light sheetrock work, painting and texturing. Licensed, insured, bonded is a plus.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Let me know by pm and we?ll discuss further.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">/r Steve


----------

